# Making a fatty the night before...



## darwin (Mar 13, 2009)

..and then keeping them in the fridge over night.  Is this ok to do in your opinion?  I am smoking my first tomorrow and I was considering making them up tonight.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, this is fine... All I suggest is that you put them in plastic wrap as well... I did it this way and all was right with the world!

Good luck!


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 13, 2009)

Make sure whatever filling you use is fully cooked before it goes in the fatty.   Other than that it would be fine to make it the night before.   Also, make sure that the filling temperature reaches 160 before you take it out of the smoker.


----------



## darwin (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks fellas, I plan on stuffing one with mushrooms, onion, green peppers, black olives and cheese and the 2nd with the same except no mushrooms.  This will be my first fatty smoke does that sound like a good combination to you "Fatty" experts?


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am not an expert by any means... But yes, you will be addicted after the first one!!!

GO GET EM!!!!


----------



## c2s (Mar 13, 2009)

And cooled before stuffing.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 13, 2009)

They are addicting.  Made my first yesterday and I am hooked.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 13, 2009)

Ingredients sound great, could even considering sprinkling the inside with some sort of seasoning, at the very least I always add fresh cracked black pepper.  Shouldn't be a problem doing them the day before (took me 3 hours of prep yesterday before I did mine so wish I had) but if you decide to stuff it iwth and kind of greens like spinach then I would do it that stay simply because the moisture could cause the spinach to get a little more soggy and not hold up as well.  Tofu would be good though (well not good) because it could soak up all those flavors, anyone tried tofu in a fattie yet?  Soon I want to figure out how to make one completely out of fake meats and wrapped in fake veggie bacon and smoke for my Dad...Shhhh... he is a vegetarian.
Oh, also try to post pics Darwin, and good luck.


----------



## guvna (Mar 20, 2009)

i think that if you make the fatty the night before it holds together better during the smoke.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 5, 2013)

So just to confirm... I am making a breakfast fatty Saturday morning but plan on rolling it the night before.  I should cook the eggs, saute the mushrooms, and cook the bacon.  Let them cool, then roll the fatty and put it back in the fridge... is that correct.  Oh, I am putting cheese in it too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> So just to confirm... I am making a breakfast fatty Saturday morning but plan on rolling it the night before.  I should cook the eggs, saute the mushrooms, and cook the bacon.  Let them cool, then roll the fatty and put it back in the fridge... is that correct.  Oh, I am putting cheese in it too.


That is correct.


----------



## biggqwesty (Sep 12, 2014)

So how did the greens go??


----------

